# dendrobates auratus el copé



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

evolution


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

very nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Aww, those are nice!! Very nice colors!


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

its always very cool to see the development of tadpoles into frogs


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice pic's, thanks for sharing


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i was wondering if you could post a pic of you whole morphing tank? my azureus are starting to get little back leg nubs and would like some ideas on morphing tanks


----------



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

ok thanks looks pretty good that should help me when the time comes to use one


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Not to hijack, but what's the story behind the el copé Auratus? I've never heard of them so some back info would be cool.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Are you raising your tadpoles communally?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

defaced said:


> Not to hijack, but what's the story behind the el copé Auratus? I've never heard of them so some back info would be cool.


the names are some what different in the EU mike.. it's confusing to say the least


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pictures and Congratulations!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very cool pictures of the developmental process. Thanks for putting them together and sharing them with the rest of us.


----------



## Frank St (Mar 20, 2005)

> Not to hijack, but what's the story behind the el copé Auratus? I've never heard of them so some back info would be cool



The El Copé morph is found at the Copé National Park ( I think it belongs to the Cocle district, near El Valle), it´s a highland morph and also one of the biggest auratus-variants actually kept in terraria. Next to it´s area of distribution you can find the so called Microspot-morph and a few mixtures in the border-area of their habitats, also if you head eastwards the habitat of the bronce-Birkhahn-morph begins..
It´s the "official" name here in the EU and should be accepted overseas too, for it always comes in handy and very pro, to call a variant after it´s habitat/spreading area...
Keep them morphs clean, no mixing and producing bastards!
regards,
Frank

P.S. Also I wouldn´t stick to the term "evolution" when displaying "metamorphosis" -except your froglets developed wings after going on land.. :lol:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The problem with it being excepted over here is where the EU animals might be from known areas, our auratus are not (unless of course, we imported some El Cope over here, then we have every reason to stick with that name). Of the panama auratus in the hobby, only the "blue" auratus were really in the hobby to any degree... the rest of the pumilio morphs have come from farm-raised panama imports over the last few years, none of which had locality info, and of rather dubious backgrounds... we've little idea which where related to which.

Of the other forms of auratus here in the US... mostly its a matter of labeling what country they come from (Costa Rica, Nicaraguan, "Hawaii", etc) as we didn't have more information than that to work with. We just don't have auratus with locality info this side of the pond, so we've had to stick with the general labels.


----------



## Frank St (Mar 20, 2005)

OK, a point..BUT then you have to stick to the fantastic - yet nearly perfect  - http://www.dendrobase.de !!! It´s sure popular and available in English sonn I hope! There you´ll find what the auratus-keeper will need to know about the origin of several morphs! Maps and more....
Creating an account is free, no spam, no new fridge delivered when signing up! 
We just establish a genetic-pool of "pure" auratus morphs to keep the different variants seperated an away from mixing...There is a database and I think it´s is a nice effort...
Regards,
frank


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm not actually sure what Dendrobase.de is suppose to be? I don't think it will be as good a resource for this side of the pond (relating to what the auratus keeper needs to know) as given the information, lack thereof, or just plain messy origins of most of our auratus this side of the pond, the guide will not help beyond what we already know. There are people here, such as myself, that are working on the origins, registry, and management of these populations (for example, TWI) for the animals this side of the pond, similar sounding project.

What it really comes down to is that frogs from each side of the ponds seem to have rather different histories (with the exception of frogs brought over here from EU). We do not have El Cope (unless they come from EU stock) as we do not have animals known to have come from that locality. We've got some similar looking animals... but that's it. While I know having information about the animals in the wild could lead to identification of the sources of our frogs in captivity, the trend in the US hobby is to not attach locality labels to our animals unless we know they actually came from there... we've had way too many problems with doing that (especially if animals known from that locality come in and whoops! very different frogs! now how do we sort them out?).


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

There are "true" El Cope auratus in the states. I have had them since the mid 90's. The lineage is traced to an institution here in the US. I'm not sure who the original collector was. Unfortunately a lot of the auratus that have come from the farms in the last few years were labeled El Cope and I'm not sure how correct or incorrect the labels are. The great thing about these auratus are that they are big and more importantly bold which is very rare amoung auratus as most of you know.


----------



## kisanjong (Sep 21, 2008)

old post revived 

the images on this post are missing and i have a few el cope arriving tomorrow 

cant wait

can you please upload some images of your el cope please as i am interested to see other peoples ones


thanks


----------

